# Long time customer looking into getting a Bolt



## robplease (Dec 1, 2015)

I have tried searching around for answers but couldn't really find anything. 

I have been a TiVo customer since 2001 with several DVRs. 

Recently, our Series 2 DVR died. We got it in around 2003/2004 and it had lifetime service, and I know TiVo now says this only covers the lifetime of the DVR and not your lifetime. 

But I was wondering, as a "legacy" customer for 14 years, is there any service discounts when getting a new DVR (like the Bolt). I would love to get another TiVo, but spending $300 + $600 lifetime all at once has been deterring me. I saw that sometimes there is a $199 transfer fee, but I can't find if it will work from a Series 2 DVR to a Bolt UES. 

Also, if there isn't a upgrade discount: I know that last summer TiVo sent a upgrade email to lifetime customers offering a ~$99 service upgrade on their Roamio, if I buy a Bolt now, could I still use on of those offers during my free year of service if TiVo chooses to send one out?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

robplease said:


> But I was wondering, *as a "legacy" customer for 14 years, is there any service discounts when getting a new DVR *(like the Bolt). I would love to get another TiVo, but spending $300 + $600 lifetime all at once has been deterring me. I saw that sometimes there is a $199 transfer fee, but I can't find if it will work from a Series 2 DVR to a Bolt UES.


*> > > See here < < <*


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

robplease said:


> I would love to get another TiVo, but spending $300 + $600 lifetime all at once has been deterring me.


The $300 for the bolt includes 1 year of service, so you can wait a year before buying lifetime service.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

shwru980r said:


> The $300 for the bolt includes 1 year of service, so you can wait a year before buying lifetime service.


And you can earn about what $6 in interest, if your lucky!!


----------



## cmaquilino16 (Jul 7, 2009)

I got a Roamio pro with lifetime for 600. With a email from TiVo because being a TiVo owner. The Bolt lifetime cost too much. With the bolt you get 4tuner.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

robplease said:


> I have tried searching around for answers but couldn't really find anything.
> 
> I have been a TiVo customer since 2001 with several DVRs.
> 
> ...


Hi,
If you are looking for a value purchase, call Tivo and ask what is the best deal you can get on a Roamio Pro, possibly for $600 including lifetime service. The new Bolt is designed for new Tivo users who do not understand the value of lifetime. Tivo is trying to discourage "lifetime" service to enhance their ongoing income stream, which, they can later increase at their will. The possible deal for the Pro is the best value for most users and from the sound of it, Roamio users will have almost all of the features of the Bolt, except for additional speed, which is nice, but not necessary for you especially coming from the older Tivo units.


----------



## Ayersey (Dec 10, 2015)

So I received my brand new tivo bolt on Tuesday. Setup was easy but the damn thing wouldn't wake up if the TV was off for an hour or more. Incompetent tech support blaimed all 4 HDMI cables I tried (all working with other devices) and a brand new cable I bought unsure if the bolt came with one or not. After giving up on blaming cables, he said it was my brand new Sony bravia 4k tv. After giving up on convincing me of that he said it must be because both my tv and bolt were sharing a surge protector. My battery backup with voltage regulator was also clearly not the problem. He had me reboot it, said everything worked fine and to call back if it happens again. This morning same problem, called back and the tech immediately told me that I needed a warranty replacement. All I have to do is disconnect the bolt and ship it back and I would receive my replacement 3-5 days after they received it back. My only faster option was to pay a "deposit" on the replacement and then receive a credit when they got the bad device back. Horrible experience for me to the point I am shipping it back and cancelled my service. Who would pay $150 a year to be treated like this?


----------



## homersby (Dec 10, 2015)

Just got an email from Tivo yesterday offering the Bolts All In at 699 and 799. Just asked on another thread if anyone else got it and have not heard anything yet.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

homersby said:


> Just got an email from Tivo yesterday offering the Bolts All In at 699 and 799. Just asked on another thread if anyone else got it and have not heard anything yet.


Posts about the offer have showed up in several other threads. It appears the deal is available to any existing customer that calls and asks for it even if you haven't gotten the offer/email.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

lessd said:


> And you can earn about what $6 in interest, if your lucky!!


I was thinking they could save for a year to pay the $600 all in cost without going into debt.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

shwru980r said:


> I was thinking they could save for a year to pay the $600 all in cost without going into debt.


I guess your correct if they have to use a credit card to borrow the money as that could cost some over 20%, TiVo not a product I think of to purchase when one does not have the money.


----------

